# [Openssl] bindist flag [Résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un soucis sur le flag bindist.

Je cherche à résoudre ce petit conflit : si je désactive le flag pour un package, un autre le réclame...

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1c:0/1.1::gentoo [1.0.2r:0/0::gentoo] USE="asm bindist* static-libs zlib -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv3* -test -tls-heartbeat* -vanilla (-gmp%) (-kerberos%) (-sslv2%)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 8717 KiB
> ...

 Last edited by y351 on Tue Aug 20, 2019 8:30 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Normalement si vous ne redistribuez en paquet pre-compilée vous pouvez désactive le flag bindist (globalement).

Après la déactivations du flag essayez avec le commande emerge -UD @world.

----------

